
WeWork Founder Adam Neumann 'Helped Kushner Craft Mideast Peace Plan' - whalabi
https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/wework-founder-adam-neumann-helped-kushner-craft-mideast-peace-plan-says-report-1.8168721
======
tictoc
I love the idea of billionaires sitting together thinking they are geniuses,
ensuring the demise of the entire world with their buffoonery.

~~~
whalabi
You know I think the thing is with some billionaires, they don't have to be
useful for society to become a billionaire, they don't have to be moral, that
don't even have to be smart.

Often they just have to be "charismatic", better at lying, better at cheating,
less moral, etc.

WeWork was never a good business, seems like he was just a massive narcissist
who managed to trick the SoftBank guy (notorious for investing from the gut)
into giving him billions.

So if we have a system that rewards ruthlessness, dishonesty, cheating,
stealing etc, that's what we get at the top.

------
dmode
This is getting worse than any silicon valley episode

------
quantified
On the one hand it sounds insane. On the other, he mesmerized so many other
people with pure charisma that maybe just maybe he could have been useful.

Fits with the Trumps' thinking that Mideast peace is just a real estate deal.
And real estate is indeed central to it.

~~~
whalabi
Yeah Kushner hasn't exactly fixed that situation like he thought he would.

